# Osmunda as Phrag media?



## LWP (Jan 5, 2021)

Have purchased some New Zealand fern fiber, great looking media. Has anyone grown phrags in this or osmunda?


----------



## Ray (Jan 5, 2021)

My experience with osmunda is that it simply won't hold enough water to make phrags happy. I doubt fern fiber would be any better.


----------



## masaccio (Jan 5, 2021)

Osmunda is, to my knowledge, was the medium of choice for commercial market cattleyas before orchids hit the hobby market. Because of its stiff fibrous texture, it didn't break down too quickly and allowed lots of air-space to develop quickly after watering. Pairing it with clay pots was as close to perfection as could be hoped for in massive commercial greenhouses. I'm surprised osmunda is popping up again. I've always found it a gigantic pain to pot with. This is neither here or there - just a little bit of background for you. 
The important thing is that cattleyas, for which osmunda excelled, are epiphytes. The roots of epiphytic orchids, such as cattleyas, require a certain amount of drying out between waterings or they will rot. 
Phragmipediums, on the other hand, are terrestrials. Lacking pseudobulbs that help carry epiphytes through the wet-dry cycle, phragmipediums, in particular, require constant moisture to the roots. So it's not like osmunda would be passable for phrags instead of excellent, it's totally the wrong way to go. There are bark mixes out there that are specifically designed for terrestrials. If I were growing phrags, I'd use sphagnum moss. It's not a quick study, but neither is osmunda. And speaking of New Zealand, it's the best sphagnum on the planet.


----------



## Linus_Cello (Jan 5, 2021)

But aren’t the caudatum type phrags semi-epiphytic?


----------



## Silverwhisp (Jan 5, 2021)

I’m growing Phrag. lindenii in straight NZ tree fern fiber, based on Baker and Baker’s recommendation of “chopped tree fern” for Phrag. lindenii, in their book “Orchid Species Culture.” 

It seems quite happy. I’ve also got Phrag. hirtzii in it as well; jury’s still out.


----------



## masaccio (Jan 5, 2021)

You may find this link informative:
Caudatum culture

I've read it. I think it will clarify your questions.
PS: Chopped tree fern fiber is not the same thing as osmunda.


----------



## NYEric (Jan 6, 2021)

Where did you find it, do rhey have diatomite also?


----------



## LWP (Jan 7, 2021)

NYEric said:


> Where did you find it, do rhey have diatomite also?


I purchased from Orchiata . . .


----------

